# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  UNESCO World Heritage Sites

## LeBrok

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/

For someone who loves traveling it might be a great and long bucket list.

Almost 50% of all historical sites are in Europe. Number one is Italy with 51 sites.

----------

